# burstner delpin -NO overcab insulation



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi all,

well what can I say Burstner have let me down should have stuck with the Dethleffs  .

Finally emptied the van this weekend after our christmas French trip and found the "grey roof liner" over the cab area wet and marked by a light brown mark were the cab roof meets the Renault part.

so investigated by removing the side plastic speaker panels in the overhead area and found no insulation behind them :evil: or under the wooden surround. The grey head linner is just stuck with spray glue straight onto the fiberglass molded front.

Now this is "bad design" and with cost time and money to put right....

I`ll have to remove all the overcab units and headlinner and then if my theory is correct :roll:

attach by strong adhesive polestyrene [with foil one side] about 25cm or maybe 10mm onto the roof area then reattach the grey haedlinner to that with glue and hope the whole lot dont fall off.

under the woodedn facia I`ll insert loft insulatio wadding [non water absorbent type] into the void with a big stick.

This should sort the problem but to say Burstner never thought to carry out so simple a modification or even spray the roof with expanded foam insulation prior to assembly is crazy.

This is also a warning to current owners to be aware of the problem or maybe I have a dud one - could some kind sole remove a side speaker panel and confirm this [ just pop the plastic plugs and unscrew the 3 screws and pull forward becarefull of the speaker cables.

cheers all.

Also anyone have any better ideas I`m all ears...

:wink:


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Our Chausson Allegro has just come back from warranty work for a similar problem, water marks on ceiling behind passenger and coming out of side locker. Nothing was found to be wrong and they said condensation, but have resealed external joints and left it as an unresolved problem so with an over 5 years Mhome if it comes back it will be dealt with. They were also dealing with a Swift but could pack in insulation with that.

First time we've had any problem with this in 5 years but we were living in the Mhome during a very cold spell -13C and cooking so perhaps it is just condensation and we'll have to look out for it in future.

Thanks for making us aware

Jan


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

right all ,

just a update about were I`m at :lol: ,
well we removed the headlinning and stuck some insulation up there and restuck headlinning  .

the biggest shock       

was If you remove the padded overcab bit that goes above the sunblinds, you knoe the bit you always bang your head on  

real easy job just 2 screws each side and on in the the tv locker it slides out forwards revealing the innards.

This space has no insulation what so ever its just stuck on the Renault cab bit :twisted: :twisted: so I filled it with Rockwool type insulation it took a full bag  but filled the COLD VOID all around so no more cold spots to create "condensation" in winter.

well happy but we should not have had to do this whats next I wonder .


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Insulation*

Hi

My thoughts on this are

1) Should the there have been insulation there from build? If so, but you did not get any, then is it a warranty issue?

2) Have you contacted Burstner for their thoughts on point (1)?

Russell


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Truly shocking!


----------

